# LRM Tour PRE-party, After-Party



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok yall heres the deal... AMG Studios, GAMEntertainment & Rider Chronicles is throwin a Lowrider show Pre Party and DVD Release on August 6th at HOTSHOTS in vancouver (right across the bridge from the show) Featuring none other than FUNKSHOP DJ'S live in the mix plus Live Hip Hop Artists on stage through out the night as well as the GAME GoGo Girls dancing for your pleasure in the GAME VIP room


were also having a LRM After Party on the August 7th (right after the show)
to include the GAMEntertainment Go-Go Auditions finals.

be on the look out for flyers to start getting handed out this sunday at the yakima show.

more details will follow very soon
log on to this forum often to see the updates and tune in to Jammin 95.5 to hear details about these parties.



Peace out for now... A-Run
AMG Studios
GAMEntertainment


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

This DVD is dedicated to all the riders in the Northwest young and old. Thanks again for all the support. The Rider pre-partys gonna be tight. We got give-ways and more. Big props to Biggz and A-run for help making this happen.


i will have a sneak peak of the video in Yak, come check it out


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Sounds like a PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY...Hot Shots is cool hang out and for the men on here LOTS OF TITTIES there :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 8 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Sounds like a PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY...Hot Shots is cool hang out and for the men on here LOTS OF TITTIES there :biggrin:
> [snapback]3381458[/snapback]​*



...I'll be heading up there with UCE CC........damn..haven't been to the Porltand show since 95........


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 8 2005, 08:11 AM
> *...I'll be heading up there with UCE CC........damn..haven't been to the Porltand show since 95........
> [snapback]3381474[/snapback]​*



You better call me when you get here!!!! OR I will find your ass on Sunday at the show and I won't be nice....HEE HEE j/k....But for real we gotta hang out for a few at least.. Much Love 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 8 2005, 02:11 PM
> *...I'll be heading up there with UCE CC........damn..haven't been to the Porltand show since 95........
> [snapback]3381474[/snapback]​*



WE MAKE IT A UCE FAM REUNION!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 8 2005, 10:23 AM
> *You better call me when you get here!!!! OR I will find your ass on Sunday at the show and I won't be nice....HEE HEE j/k....But for real we gotta hang out for a few at least.. Much Love
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]3381534[/snapback]​*


yup yup....like I said..I haven't been there since 95 and want to see what's new..plus I want to get some shots of the city too......I got your pm..thanks...


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

I will be going to the Portland Car show Also. It will be the first time that I go to this car show up there. I went to Oregon over the 4th of July but it was just over the border. Lets see what kind of fun is out there.............
-Tony


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Cadilyst_@Jul 8 2005, 02:39 PM
> *I will be going to the Portland Car show Also.  It will be the first time that I go to this car show up there.  I went to Oregon over the 4th of July but it was just over the border.  Lets see what kind of fun is out there.............
> -Tony
> [snapback]3382927[/snapback]​*


hey Tony..why do I think we're gonna get in trouble up there...hehehehheeh


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HIT ME UP IF YALL NEED ANYTHING FAMILY  
BRING KITA WHICHYA


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

and you know I'll be taking pics of this....hell yeah.....Toro Style...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

sounds good, just a month away..


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Just confirmed, Bay Area Artist "BLAC DA RIPPA" will be poerforming durring the pre party, this shit is gonna be dope yall not to be missed...










incase yall dont know, you can peep some samples of his music here...
Mardi Gras & Row Da Boat


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 8 2005, 01:45 PM
> *hey Tony..why do I think we're gonna get in trouble up there...hehehehheeh
> [snapback]3382956[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Thats right we have not hung out in a while. Probably 3 years now. I have heard some wild stories about the portland show. Anyone I always ask about the show they always say "It's a Cool show to go to" no bad comments.>...............


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok yall just to clarify (so I dont wind up in court over this... 

we have been in negotiations with LRM for a few days and they do not authorise "Official" pre parties or after parties. so this will now be an un-official pre party.

LRM does not have any official affiliation with our event

never the less, we are still going to be puttin it down the night before and the night of the lowrider show in portland.

the flyers are almost done and will be posted up here with all the details and directions to the spot very soon.

I hope all yall will be able to come thru, its gonna be a party that should not be missed.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 13 2005, 05:19 AM
> *ok yall just to clarify (so I dont wind up in court over this...
> 
> we have been in negotiations with LRM for a few days and they do not authorise "Official" pre parties or after parties. so this will now be an un-official pre party.
> ...


can't wait...for the pre and post parties.......and hey...I'll help with the photos...you know thissssssss mannnnnnnnn..........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TELL YOUR FREINDS


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

we will have AMG Studios photographers on hand, you are more than welcome to bring your cameras to both parties, the only thing I ask is that AMG Studios gets copies, anything we use that you shot you would get credit for of course and you are free to use your pictures how ever you like but please be cind enuf to share what you get with us as well... thanks.

all details are set and I will be posting everything up later today

BTW, just got off the phone with BLAC and hed love to hear what you all think of the two tracks I posted up earlyer in this post.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 14 2005, 01:08 AM
> *we will have AMG Studios photographers on hand, you are more than welcome to bring your cameras to both parties, the only thing I ask is that AMG Studios gets copies, anything we use that you shot you would get credit for of course and you are free to use your pictures how ever you like but please be cind enuf to share what you get with us as well... thanks.
> 
> all details are set and I will be posting everything up later today
> ...


no problem...I'll give you a disc with all the pics.....it's all good.......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOCAL HOP GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND BATTLE OF THE SINGLES.
DELTA PARK TIME NOT CONFIRMED


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok yall so heres the lowdown on the pre party...

click on the flyer or the link for details and directions



Party Info Here


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

all right yall now that lil is back up, who all is comin to the party?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

oh and btw, heres the info for the after party...










better see yall both nights... now comeone whos gonna be there?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

i heard this is the palce to be for the fun and to grab some ladies


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE GETTING THE GIRLS FOR YOU BIG DOG


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2005, 03:12 AM
> *i heard this is the palce to be for the fun and to grab some ladies
> [snapback]3425049[/snapback]​*


Been there Tone several times and they are some fine ladies there just waiting to have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PEOPLE ARE COMIN FROM ALL OVER TO COME TO THIS LRM SHOW, WE WANT TO DO SOMETHING TIGHT FOR ALL THE OUTTA TOWNERS NEEDING SOMETHING TO DO BEFORE AND AFTER THE SHOW. HOT SHOTS, AMG, FUNKSHOP ARE THE ONES REALLY MAKING THIS HAPPEN. ITS 10 MINS UP I-5 FROM THE EXPO.
ANY SUGGESTIONS TO MAKE THIS HOT AS POSSIBLE PLEASE POSTEM UP- OR CALL US. 503 252 2913


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Directions for you all from the expo center 

1: Start at 2080 North Marine Drive
Portland, OR 

2:Merge onto I-5 N via the ramp on the LEFT. 3.3 miles 

3: Take the WA-500 E / 39TH ST exit- EXIT 2- toward ORCHARDS. 0.1 miles 

4: Merge onto WA-500 E. 5.8 miles 

5: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT. <0.1 miles 

6: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto NE FOURTH PLAIN RD / NE FOURTH PLAIN BLVD / WA-500. <0.1 miles 

7: End at 11808 Ne Fourth Plain Rd
Vancouver, WA 98682-5524, US 
Total Est. Time: 13 minutes Total Est. Distance: 9.88 miles 

HOT SHOTS is in a shopping center with 24 hour fitness next to it...........


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh hell yeah fo sho!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok yall the flyers will be done by this weekend where yall gonna be kickin it at so we can come thru and hand some out for those riders who aint on lil...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 20 2005, 02:19 AM
> *ok yall the flyers will be done by this weekend where yall gonna be kickin it at so we can come thru and hand some out for those riders who aint on lil...
> [snapback]3441668[/snapback]​*


Some people will be here this weekend Aaron if you want to hand some out..Date is 7-30-2005 Portland Meadows show starts at 12:00pm til 6:00pm We will be there as well and I will take some to bring back to the shop with me. Here's the link to the show this weekend.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=190129


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

good lookin out, thanks


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

I'm lookin' forward to ROCKIN' ANOTHER LOWRIDER PARTY!!

Settin up 4 turntables... can we do some REAL turntable type shit, instead of just play fruity lil music like other clubs do? =)


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Jul 20 2005, 02:15 PM
> *I'm lookin' forward to ROCKIN' ANOTHER LOWRIDER PARTY!!
> 
> Settin up 4 turntables... can we do some REAL turntable type shit, instead of just play fruity lil music like other clubs do?  =)
> [snapback]3444208[/snapback]​*


you know it... thats why funkshop is the only DJ crew at an AMG or GAME event...


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 20 2005, 08:05 AM
> *Some people will be here this weekend Aaron if you want to hand some out..Date is 7-30-2005 Portland Meadows show starts at 12:00pm til 6:00pm We will be there as well and I will take some to bring back to the shop with me. Here's the link to the show this weekend.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=190129
> [snapback]3442237[/snapback]​*


we wont be able to make it to this show, gonna be out in tri cities for the bomb concert... anyone around that might want to take a stack of flyer out to the show for us? let me know and we can arange a spot to meet up to get them to ya


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

I hear thru the grape vine that theres quite a few riders plannin on comin out for the parties, whos comin from LIL?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

still got a couple VIP passes to give away so hit me up if you think you deserve one... :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 24 2005, 05:12 PM
> *still got a couple VIP passes to give away so hit me up if you think you deserve one...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3470966[/snapback]​*


got the pm, good looking out a-run....
ya know i be there :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

cool, cant wait to kick it with everyone again


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 26 2005, 09:40 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3487635[/snapback]​*


good lookin out bro


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 27 2005, 05:24 AM
> *good lookin out bro
> [snapback]3488734[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hey yall the bay area artist "BLAC" is already in portland at his hotel. hes comin out to hotshots tonight just to hang out and watch the bikini contest were havin tonight so if any of yall wanna come thru and meet him tonights the night.

THONG THURSDAYS @ HOTSHOTS
with the funkshop djs and jammin's get down squad
5.00 cover after 9:30
bikini contest
drink specials
no hats no jerzees

hotshots
11808 ne 4th plaine rd
vancouver WA 98663


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GUNNA TRY TO SWING THRU


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Damn my moms is leaving thursday night for P town from sacrmento :biggrin: 


I wanna see thongs :uh:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hey yall I know this is off the subject but I need yalls help.

go to this link Hip Hop Revolution

and vote for my design... I need all the help I can get. would be great if yall could leave a comment on there for me too.

this is the picture youre looking for


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I want to hit the stripe club, shit aint nothing wrong with it. There aint no male stripe clubs down there? :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i got your strip club right here baby!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 2 2005, 06:44 PM
> *i got your strip club right here baby!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3529145[/snapback]​*


MAKE THAT TWO OF US!

I WONT DO IT IF THERES ANOTHER DUDE AROUND THO :ugh:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 2 2005, 03:44 PM
> *i got your strip club right here baby!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3529145[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You know us females to have fun too, you guys just cant have all the fun. What I got two peeps willing to give me a dance, damn I am liking that! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 2 2005, 04:31 PM
> *MAKE THAT TWO OF US!
> 
> I WONT DO IT IF THERES ANOTHER DUDE AROUND THO :ugh:
> [snapback]3529400[/snapback]​*


well get your ticket bro cause i'm first up!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

attention attention, everyone who is planning on coming to the pre party! 

due to double booking we have had to make some changes... one of thos changes being the location. we are negotiating with a couple of clubs in the area trying to find one that best suits our needs. the new location will be posted soon and for those that miss it we will be at the roll in for the show to let everyone know where we moved to.

please feel free to hit me up if yall have any questions


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 2 2005, 05:24 PM
> *well get your ticket bro cause i'm first up!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3529661[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: I believe this is going to be a great weekend.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 4 2005, 10:28 AM
> *attention attention, everyone who is planning on coming to the pre party!
> 
> due to double booking we have had to make some changes... one of thos changes being the location. we are negotiating with a couple of clubs in the area trying to find one that best suits our needs. the new location will be posted soon and for those that miss it we will be at the roll in for the show to let everyone know where we moved to.
> ...


Damn, that many people coming. Just keep us posted boo! :biggrin: Are you gonna make a new topic when you find out the new location?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

nah we'll just keep it all here in this topic


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

cool just let us know where and we are there, well atleast i am!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

ANY UPDATES ON WHERE THA PARTY IS GONNA BE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE LOST OUT AT HOTSHOTS TO HUDSEN HIGH SCHOOL REUNION OF 75 OR SOME SHIT. CONTRACTED BEFORE US, WE FIND THIS OUT 3 DAYS BEFORE THE EVENT.  :thumbsdown:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 4 2005, 06:03 PM~3543047
> *WE LOST OUT AT HOTSHOTS TO HUDSEN HIGH SCHOOL REUNION OF 75 OR SOME SHIT. CONTRACTED BEFORE US, WE FIND THIS OUT 3 DAYS BEFORE THE EVENT.   :thumbsdown:
> *


      
so what the hell now?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE WILL KNOW SOMTHIN BY 2 TORROW


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:tears: i have to party please i'm begging you :tears:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

oh we gone party hommie believe that, and everyone of the riders/partyers will know where to be no later than saterday afternoon (worst case)

and the after party is still a go and our performers are sticking around an extra day to do it up for the after party too.

we gone take care of yall believe that hommie!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WELL NBE THERE TO KICK IT. JUST SHOWED UP IN P TOWN!! BE SURE TO BRING THE BROADS!!!!


----------



## littlejoe_79 (Oct 30, 2004)

WELL BE UP IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

NEW LOCATION NEW LOCATION

GO TO THIS LINK FOR INFO


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=194972

THANK YOU


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

get your drink on!!
:biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

nevermind my last post it makes more sence to do the restaurant


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!

Yeah, FUCK Hot Shot's...... this is a LOWRIDER party!

I heard GAMEntertainment is bringin like 30 hot chicks for this party now....


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok yall the details have been worked out and sorry for the confusion but if you go to the pre party site Pre party Info

you can get directions right to the front door from wherever you are coming from.

thanks to the jendas, three6oh productions, funkshop DJ's (BIGGZ) and rider chronicles for helpin out in a pinch


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ooowwwee it's going down!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

its goin down like four flat tires... lol


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Didn't get many pictures from the pre-party, but we did get a few... if anyone else has any please zip em up and e-mail em to [email protected] so I can add them to www.three6oh.com! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Here's what we've got so far!!

http://three6oh.com/gallery/Lowrider05


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks to all who came out and supported our events sorry it wasnt all we had hoped for but I hope yall at least had a good time. (the next one will be better guaranteed)


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 11 2005, 09:13 PM~3597697
> *thanks to all who came out and supported our events sorry it wasnt all we had hoped for but I hope yall at least had a good time. (the next one will be better guaranteed)
> *


It was fun aaron, I had a great time and it was nice to hang out with you. Maybe next time I will see you and Ryan with the fire sticks. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 11 2005, 08:13 PM~3597697
> *thanks to all who came out and supported our events sorry it wasnt all we had hoped for but I hope yall at least had a good time. (the next one will be better guaranteed)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

